

Crazy But Effective Tips For Young, Scrappy Startups - oliviakuhn
http://mixergy.com/tips-scrappy-entrepreneur-mike-michalowicz/

======
pchristensen
I really wish Mixergy did transcripts. Their interviews look good but I don't
want to spend 20 minutes with a video window open.

~~~
teej
Mixergy typically has mp3 downloads of the interviews. [http://mixergy.com/wp-
content/audio/Mixergy-Scappy-Mike-Mich...](http://mixergy.com/wp-
content/audio/Mixergy-Scappy-Mike-Michalowicz.mp3)

------
lew7rch
Many of the Retirement Communities Discriminate on the basses of age many
places like this are in Florida where you have to be 50 and above some even
higher in age..It would be a great place to live, BUT getting in would be the
problem, the restriction on age is wrong, But I know they get away with it in
Florida and it may happen in other States also...

------
yukai_chou
Mixergy is the best TACTICAL podcast on entrepreneurship. Whereas the other
ones talk about high level stuff like do what you are passionate about, Andrew
does an incredible job digging into the actual actions of the successful
entrepreneur. Great add for all!

------
ktharavaad
I really like the tip regarding living in a retirement village since it sounds
like a cheap and safe way to live. It sure beats my current choice of living
in the ghetto because rent is cheap here. After doing a little research, I
found that many of these retirement homes and communities have an age floor of
55-60 years. It'll be great if someone can share their experience regarding
gaining entry into these communities.

~~~
marcusbooster
So now some old retired couple on a fixed income can live in the ghetto since
some kid took their spot. They have an age limit on these places so that
doesn't happen.

But I'm sure they'd be happy to have you come in and volunteer some time with
them. Who knows, maybe you can even glean some business advice from their
experiences.

~~~
pchristensen
The reason for the age limits is not to keep it affordable. It's a deal with
the municipalities to ensure that the development doesn't increase school
enrollment and expenses. These retirement villages are net contributors to the
local tax coffers, as opposed to families with school-age kids, which are a
net cost to local govt.

~~~
fatdog789
Actually, the reason is that old people who live in these communities don't
want young families or children, and don't want to pay school taxes. In some
states, retirement villages are exempted from paying local school taxes b/c
there aren't any children to support.

Local governments hate retirement villages b/c they are not net contributors
to local tax coffers: they use up more police, fire, and medical services,
they rarely purchase goods (IOW, no sales tax), and they don't own property
(b/c the units are "leased" not owned) so they don't pay property taxes. On
top of all that, they usually oppose new development in the vicinity of the
retirement village, which can freeze commercial development.

~~~
anamax
> Local governments hate retirement villages ... they don't own property (b/c
> the units are "leased" not owned) so they don't pay property taxes.

The owners of the retirement villages pay property tax, just like every other
owner. The local govts collect said tax whether or not said owners manage to
get money from their tenants, so govts don't care either way about
lease/rent/owner-occupied.

------
infinibuy
Looks like Y-Combinator has a little competition huh?

------
online
i like this one, thanks

